# basement walls



## MarcusCarcus71 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have multiple layers of paint on my basement walls.  I dont want to sandblast them, i just want to know if they make a sealer to go over the paint, to prevent the walls from their small leaks??


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 1, 2006)

Most sealer like this requires you to have a good solid base surface that won't lift or peel. Maybe one of the new thick latex coatings???


----------

